# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 I want to know the basics about SAP Module

## bsrdhr

Dear Friends,

          Hello to all. I am a Mechanical Engineering graduate. Now I am working as Trainee Management Engineer in TAJ KRISHNA. I want change my career into SAP. Which module will you suggest me. Please let me know about the basics of SAP and send useful material. I have 1 year 5 months experience. My mail id is srdhr_b@yahoo.com.

Regards
Bangaru

----------


## admin

Please find few articles on SAP.... 

SAP R/3 - Free Training

should help you to get started...

----------


## StephenRaj

Thanks admin. A great work. I really found this article very useful.It has lot of informations on SAP categorised by headings and makes it interesting to read. Friends on SAP or those interested in SAP everyone must read this article.

----------


## Kavitha2912

Hi Bangaru,

I appreicate your interest in SAP. SAP is broadly classified into Technical and Functional Modules. Technical Modules are ABAP ( Advanced Buisness Programming Language), BASIS, Netweaver. Functional modules are SD(Sales & Distribution), MM(Materials Management), PP(Production Planning), HR, FICO(Finance and Controlling). The later other modules are CRM ( Customer Relationship Management), SCM (Supply Chain Management), etc....

As you are a Mechanical Engineer, I would suggest you to go with either of the one according to your interest- MM, PP and SCM.

With regards,
Kavitha.

----------


## selvakumaruth

Hi,

             i am working in networking for 3 years, Is it gud to sturdy SAP basics and move into SAP ? or what else can i study ?.

Regards,
selva

----------


## Niroop

Hi,

I think you can go for SAP Security

----------

